# uso del famoso ne555 / lm555 como amplificador de audio



## el-rey-julien (Jun 13, 2010)

un uso extraño para este famoso ci como pequeño amplificador de audio para pequeños receptores 
increíble que parezca doy fe que funciona 
mas detalles en la pagina  del autor
http://www.intio.or.jp/jf10zl/pwmamp.htm


----------



## Helminto G. (Jun 13, 2010)

... en proceso, gracias por el aporte



(olvidaste mencionar el sumbido, y que no hay mas detalles por el momento)


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 13, 2010)

el zumbido es como ruido blanco muy suave que desaparece cuando le inyectas  el señal de audio ,quizás se deba a que no le puse resistencias de 13 k  y el  lm555 estava oscilando muy bajo ,el sonido es bastante nítido
tampoco esperen milagros ,a la salida le coloque una inductancia y mejoro bastante,poniendo los componentes del esquema no creo que le aga falta agregar la inductancia (,030 micro henri)es importante que el parlante sea de 8 hom


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 13, 2010)

Se podrá adaptar ese circuito para hacer un amplificador para audifonos? =D yo consegui uno tambien con el 555, pero no me convence mucho...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 13, 2010)

si solo que los audifonos tendrán que tener una impedancia de 8 hom ,calculo que con poner un capacitor electrolítico de menor valor en lugar del 1000  .yo le puse solo 100 µ y si funcionaba tranqui ,no veo porque no usarlo en audifonos ,
saludos
pd:
el capacitor de 1000 que esta conectado a la pata 3 del 555 yo use uno de 100 µf 1000 me parecio mucho


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 30, 2010)

podrías    colocar    el link de donde conseguiste ese esquema ratmayor ,que no se ve  muy  bien 
gracias


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 31, 2010)

Hola.

But the audio out of the speaker is not so strong. Sometime NE555 can make self oscillation easily ,with a strong audio signal. *Therefore this project is not so useful*. But I could enjoy to hear a radio program with this power amplifier.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Ratmayor (Oct 31, 2010)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> podrías colocar el link de donde conseguiste ese esquema ratmayor ,que no se ve muy bien
> gracias


Solo coloque en Google "Class D Audio with 555" y listo


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 2, 2010)

gracias,salio mucha  info 
saludos


----------



## Imzas (Nov 19, 2010)

Que sentido tiene inyectar señal desde un lm386 que es un amplificador de audio de bajo consumo en vacio, que entrega hasta 0.8w de salida. Diseñado para audio, hacia un integrado que es para otros usos (nos e cuanta potencia de salida da :S). 

Si es con el fin de experimentar y ser un poco loco, que bueno que lo hicieron !!!!
Que buenoq ue existan genios-locos en este mundo, si no todo seria gris y aburrido.


----------



## Helminto G. (Nov 19, 2010)

es un circuito didactico para el entendimiento de los amplificadores "D", meramente pedagojico


----------



## Imzas (Nov 19, 2010)

Pucha cada dia, me doy cuenta de lo poco que sé, pero estoy dispuesta a aprender tanto de sus saberes individuales, como de sus cualidades personales.


----------



## Helminto G. (Nov 19, 2010)

aparte es agradable cuando un colega abre inmensamente los ojos cuando ve el 555 en el circuito que da audio......


----------



## pandacba (Nov 20, 2010)

Ese bichito(el 555) obra de un visionario ingeniero suizo(proyecto que casi no ve la luz por los detractores de la compañia Signetis hoy Philips) que debio esperar dos años para ver la luz ya que fue creado en 1970 por Hans Camenzind, es asi como a partir de 1972 esuvo disponible a 0,75U$S lo que era un precio muy bajo para un dispositivo semejante el que fue llamado "The IC Time Machine"...Ni su inventor llego a pensar jamás los cientos de husos que se le fueron encontrando con el tiempo....

Hace un tiempo salio publicado en Popular Electronics, un libro que se llamo "The Bible of 555" un libro nada pequeño como del tamaño de una guia de telefono que contenia miles de esquemas que incluian al mítico CI, en diversas categorias que uno no podria tal vez llegar imaginar hasta no caer dicho libro en sus manos(estoy tras el hace tiempo)

Saludos



Jazminia dijo:


> Que sentido tiene inyectar señal desde un lm386 que es un amplificador de audio de bajo consumo en vacio, que entrega hasta 0.8w de salida. Diseñado para audio, hacia un integrado que es para otros usos (nos e cuanta potencia de salida da :S).
> 
> Si es con el fin de experimentar y ser un poco loco, que bueno que lo hicieron !!!!
> Que buenoq ue existan genios-locos en este mundo, si no todo seria gris y aburrido.




No es un *LM38*6, es un *LM308* un AO de National


----------



## Helminto G. (Nov 20, 2010)

orale!!! tanto que no se, si lo llegas a conseguir no olvides compartir dos que tres diagramas interesantes


----------



## juliocesar1983 (Nov 25, 2010)

hola que tal como estan queria preguntar cual es la diferencia entre el ne555 y lm 555


----------



## Tavo (Nov 26, 2010)

juliocesar1983 dijo:


> hola que tal como estan queria preguntar cual es la diferencia entre el ne555 y lm 555



Es lo mismo, solo cambia la marca, pero sigue siendo un 555.

Saludos.


----------



## juliocesar1983 (Nov 26, 2010)

te agredeco mucho por tu respuesta la verdad que esas cosas sencillas a uno se les pasa por alto y se hace un q*****mbo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 26, 2010)

LMC555 e  ICM7555 son la versión CMOS del 555


----------



## Ratmayor (Nov 26, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> LMC555 e ICM7555 son la versión CMOS del 555


Hay diferencias significativas entre los LM555, ICM555 con la versión CMOS?


----------



## fernandob (Nov 27, 2010)

yo ....disculpenme, amo al 555 y no estoy criticando nada.
pero solo les hago una pregunta ya que soy un aficionado .

si veo el circuito propuesto usa como salida la pata 3 de el ci 555........la mire 2 veces , esa es la pata que va  al parlante.

luego voy a la datasheet y veo que esa pata viene de un FF ......de un puro FF .
un FF da 1 y cero .


alguno de uds. puede explicar como sacas de ahi una señal analogica variable (audio)


----------



## pandacba (Nov 27, 2010)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Hay diferencias significativas entre los LM555, ICM555 con la versión CMOS?



El LM55 es la versión bipolar del 555 fabricado por Nationla, el ICM55 es la versión C-Mos fabricado por Intersil las diferncias esntan en las diferencias de la tenconologia con que son costruidos- Bajate las hojas de datos y alli tenes las diferncias



fernandob dijo:


> yo ....disculpenme, amo al 555 y no estoy criticando nada.
> pero solo les hago una pregunta ya que soy un aficionado .
> 
> si veo el circuito propuesto usa como salida la pata 3 de el ci 555........la mire 2 veces , esa es la pata que va  al parlante.
> ...



Poque hace lo que hace un apmplificador clase D la sintetiza y la integra sobre el parlante,

De la misma forma que un variador trifasico para motores sintentiza  la señal senoidal, los igbt trabajan como llaves on off(1 y 0)

Agrrra un simulador, toma un operacional, mete una señal senoidal por la no inversora y por la inversora una señal cuadrada, fijate que tenes a la salida, vera una señal que los puslos se van ensanchando hasta un putno luego se van angostando hasta un ponto y luego nuevamente se ensanchan y asii si la señal cuadrada es de una frecuencia superior a la audible y la señal senoidal dentro de la banda de audio la veras sintetizada.....


----------



## fernandob (Nov 28, 2010)

mira vos, nunca me meti en audio. mire un poquitin en la wiki y al parecer es asi (sali pronto de la wiki por que hay un señor pidiendo plata ..........) 

pero luego me voy a meter a leer un poco mas, la verdad que no hybiese pensado que con señales on - off podria hacer eso .

bueno, gracias por la explicacion , tengo algo mas para entretenerme.


----------



## seaarg (Feb 22, 2011)

Me quede de cara jeje, la verdad es que es para abrirle los ojos a otro electronico. Fin practico no tendra mucho, pero de didactico un monton.

Si te fijas fernandob, es un concepto como el del ampli class D de ejtagle. Es tan simple pero regocijante esa tecnologia.

Mientras mas frecuencia tenga la portadora, mas resolucion tendriamos, por lo tanto mas fidelidad.


----------



## SKYFALL (Feb 22, 2011)

Rey julien una pregunta segun veo este circuito trabajaria como un clase D osea PWM pero con un 555, no sera necesario colocar una bobina de choque a la salida como en los demas amplificadores clase D para darle tratamiento a la señal que recibe el parlante y otra pregunta, no se puede reemplazar ese 308 por un 741 y que pena otra pregunta, no se podra utilizar el circuito que propones para exitar un par de MOSFETS en configuracion cuasicomplementaria para usarlo como un clase D de potencia? Un abrazo!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 22, 2011)

> se puede reemplazar ese 308 por un 741 y que pena otra pregunta, no se podra utilizar el circuito que propones para exitar un par de MOSFETS en configuracion cuasicomplementaria para usarlo como un clase D de potencia? Un abrazo!


si se puede usar el 741 y cualquier otro ,por ejemplo el el 358 ¡¡¡
si se podría poner una bobina a la salida y si también se podría poner unos mosfet,el circuito básicamente es didactico,es para entender como funcionan los ampli clase d ,
también es posible fabricar un amplificador con el integrado regulador de fuentes para pc siii el famoso lm494 y un par de mosfet ,pero si quieres un ampli bueno mejor elige integrados diseñados específicamente para audio ,en fin todo es posible con un poco de ingenio 
su majestad saluda


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 22, 2011)

Ferchito , si Googleás vas a encontrar uno que lo hace con dos 555 para evitar que se modifique la frecuencia , y solo lo haga el ancho del pulso.

Aquí te dejo lo de los filtros. 

http://personal.inet.fi/surf/rushi/555d.html

Saludos !


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 22, 2011)

ay lo tenes el que puso dosme esta bien completo ¡¡¡¡ genial





el resto esta en el enlace que puso dosme


----------



## SKYFALL (Feb 22, 2011)

si se podría poner una bovina a la salida y si también se podría poner unos mosfet,

yo me referia a una bobina, no a una bovina. Le voy a poner una vaca a ver si suena mejor, jaja es broma saludos rey julien!


----------



## elaficionado (Feb 22, 2011)

Hola.

Parece que el BD140 no está bien conectado (el emisor debe estar conectado al Vcc).
También el BC557 parece que no está bien conectado. 
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 22, 2011)

están al reves el bd140 tiene que ir avajo y el bd139 arriba
este esquema como guia


----------



## elaficionado (Feb 22, 2011)

Hola.

Puede ser algo así.

 

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 22, 2011)

aun mejor¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## moises95 (Ago 23, 2011)

¿De cuantos Vatios es este amplificador con el integrado 555?


----------



## Ratmayor (Ago 23, 2011)

Es netamente didactico, no creo que entregue mas de 500mW


----------



## moises95 (Ago 23, 2011)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Es netamente didactico, no creo que entregue mas de 500mW



Como si conectas un spekeaker direcamente a la salida del jack de por ejemplo un MP3 ¿no? Es una potencia muy parecida


----------



## Ratmayor (Ago 23, 2011)

Si, asi mismo, el que tiene el arreglo de darlingtons se ve mas potente, sin embargo de ser asi no creo que entregue mas de 10W


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 23, 2011)

Vengo pensando destripar un viejo-arcaico mp3 a ver si puedo rescatar los pulsos antes del filtrado para los auriculares y hacerle solo la etapa de potencia con MOS.

Aclaré que es viejo porque calculo que es más posible al ser más grande

Coby mp3 MP-C440


----------



## pandacba (Ago 23, 2011)

A la mer, no acaban de salir y sa son viejos!!!!!!  algo se esta acelerando mal.....


----------



## moises95 (Ago 23, 2011)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Si, asi mismo, el que tiene el arreglo de darlingtons se ve mas potente, sin embargo de ser asi no creo que entregue mas de 10W




Entonces en puente puede entregar casi 20w, perooo ¿Existe el circuito en puente?


----------



## Ratmayor (Ago 23, 2011)

Tal vez, pero eso sería despilfarrar tiempo y recursos, porque no optas por los diagramas clase D que están en el foro?


----------



## moises95 (Ago 23, 2011)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Tal vez, pero eso sería despilfarrar tiempo y recursos, porque no optas por los diagramas clase D que están en el foro?



Voy a hacer uno a transistores llamado Fapesa, nose de que clase es. Si el 555 e perder tiempo y demas mejor lo dejo.


----------



## Tavo (Ago 23, 2011)

user300 dijo:


> Voy a hacer uno a transistores llamado Fapesa, nose de que clase es. Si el 555 e perder tiempo y demas mejor lo dejo.



Fapesa es un amplificador bastante viejo hoy en día, tiene un diagrama esquemático muy clásico de un amplificador clase AB.
No me acuerdo dónde, pero Ezavalla posteó por algún lado información sobre esos amplificadores.

Saludos.


----------



## moises95 (Ago 23, 2011)

Tavo dijo:


> Fapesa es un amplificador bastante viejo hoy en día, tiene un diagrama esquemático muy clásico de un amplificador clase AB.
> No me acuerdo dónde, pero Ezavalla posteó por algún lado información sobre esos amplificadores.
> 
> Saludos.



Pero me dijeron que suena muy bien, tiene muy poca distorcion y es HiFi. No ocurre nada si es un diseño muy viejo ¿no?


----------



## Tavo (Ago 23, 2011)

user300 dijo:


> Pero me dijeron que suena muy bien, tiene muy poca distorcion y es HiFi. No ocurre nada si es un diseño muy viejo ¿no?



Para nada, armalo con confianza.


----------

